# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] wizard buffs center

## Baxnet

I'm looking to put coe rotations, chantodo's buffs, and archon stacks/downtime in center screen. From what I've found so far there is an archon plugin that puts stacks and downtime center but i was getting some other numbers that were distracting with that. I'm not the best at coding and have tried to find out how to do these myself but it proved to be difficult. If anyone can help out or point me in the right direction to figure out how i'd greatly appreciate it.

----------

